# Any ham radio operators here?



## MannDude (Mar 18, 2015)

I'm not certain why exactly it is, but after I got into RC stuff I started to get a bit interested in ham radio operation. I don't have my license yet, haven't even really done all that much looking into it other than beginning to read "Ham radio for dummies" while on the toilet... and browsing the relevant sub-reddits as well. I'd like to eventually take my operator license test, and assuming I pass have a basic little setup... just to have. Just seems like an interesting hobby that also serves a practical purpose as well.

I mean, people are able to pick up communications from the ISS and bounce signals off the moon. How awesome is that? Anyhow, before I rant on, just curious if anyone here is into the hobby and what your setup is and all that fun stuff.


----------



## JahAGR (Mar 18, 2015)

I've been interested for years but haven't gone ahead with any of the license tests yet because there's too much other stuff on my plate. I have some shortwave listening and SDR stuff though. I'm subscribed to a few amateur & broadcast radio mailing lists. The talk about RF theory is fascinating but is all black magic to me at this point. I think with some studying it would start falling into place and making sense 

In the US, the different license levels (tech, general, extra) determine what bands you can transmit in. I think the general recommendation is to study for whatever but when you go in for your exam take the tests for levels above what you intend to get. If you pass, great, if you fail, no harm done. 

Personally I'm not so interested in the usual HF phone and local repeater chat, but more in the various data, digital, and low-power modes available. WSPR and JT65 are two modes meant for low-power, low-speed transmission. The idea of communicating thousands of miles using less power than a night light bulb is pretty interesting. There are also some more general purpose modes like SSTV and a handful of packet data modes.

Check out some of the software-defined radio stuff. Obviously you've got computer knowledge and SDR kind of marries radio with the computer end of things. There is so much room for experimentation I kind of kick myself for not getting involved a few years ago when I had the time to devote to the hobby.


----------



## drmike (Mar 18, 2015)

JahAGR said:


> I've been interested for years but haven't gone ahead with any of the license tests yet because there's too much other stuff on my plate. I have some shortwave listening and SDR stuff though. I'm subscribed to a few amateur & broadcast radio mailing lists. The talk about RF theory is fascinating but is all black magic to me at this point. I think with some studying it would start falling into place and making sense
> 
> Check out some of the software-defined radio stuff. Obviously you've got computer knowledge and SDR kind of marries radio with the computer end of things. There is so much room for experimentation I kind of kick myself for not getting involved a few years ago when I had the time to devote to the hobby.


On the same little boat 

The SDR stuff is mega interesting.  I picked up an el cheapo USB TV tuner with chipset that is popular with the SDR crowd.   Need to get it outside to garage where RF interference is lesser and see what it can do.

But that's larger topic of many bands and not just HAM.  More of a casual observer / listener mode.

Last few years I've been tinkering with handheld radios and shortwave a bit also.

Trying to get a bit into the FTA satellite since some interesting free content - similar radio emphasis to a degree


----------



## JahAGR (Mar 18, 2015)

drmike said:


> The SDR stuff is mega interesting.  I picked up an el cheapo USB TV tuner with chipset that is popular with the SDR crowd.   Need to get it outside to garage where RF interference is lesser and see what it can do.


Yup, same here  the availability of a working SDR for $10 re-kindled my interest somewhat. I would absolutely recommend them to anyone but with the caveat that they are not necessarily a good "first radio". The cheap sticks have limitations that could get a brand new beginner tripped up. They are still a very powerful tool and I actually have 5 of them doing some logging stuff 24/7.


----------



## drmike (Mar 18, 2015)

JahAGR said:


> Yup, same here  the availability of a working SDR for $10 re-kindled my interest somewhat. I would absolutely recommend them to anyone but with the caveat that they are not necessarily a good "first radio". The cheap sticks have limitations that could get a brand new beginner tripped up. They are still a very powerful tool and I actually have 5 of them doing some logging stuff 24/7.


We need a semi good SDR thread around here   Hint.

I still have my stick unused - unwrapped on shelf waiting for spring, outside, free time (what's that?).

In same vein I point to a recent IndieGoGo campaign called Outernet which is a FTA satellite internet library of sorts:

https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/lantern-one-device-free-data-from-space-forever


----------



## JahAGR (Mar 18, 2015)

drmike said:


> We need a semi good SDR thread around here   Hint.


I'd be willing to gather up some of my SDR notes at some point and start a thread. Unfortuantely the only experience I have currently is with the cheapo usb sticks, but now quite a few higher performance solutions have become affordable and I'll probably purchase one soon. There are the HackRF and bladeRF, both with transmit capability, at about $330 and $420 respectively. There's also the Airspy around $200.


----------



## drmike (Mar 18, 2015)

JahAGR said:


> I'd be willing to gather up some of my SDR notes at some point and start a thread. Unfortuantely the only experience I have currently is with the cheapo usb sticks, but now quite a few higher performance solutions have become affordable and I'll probably purchase one soon. There are the HackRF and bladeRF, both with transmit capability, at about $330 and $420 respectively. There's also the Airspy around $200.


Cheap sticks is where it is at.  Those $200+ devices are for people who have tried, tested and grown into hardcore hobby or are intending on.


----------



## Awmusic12635 (Mar 18, 2015)

I'm not much into it however my father is. Have a giant 50+ ft antenna. has motors in it to rotate for being more directional and a bunch of equipment in our basement. He has been doing it as long as i can remember and still takes a mobile unit with him when we go on vacation.


----------



## MannDude (May 4, 2015)

Well, I am going to take my technician class license exam later this month... I need to start studying. 

Practice exams are here for the curious: http://www.eham.net/exams/


----------



## drmike (May 4, 2015)

Any idea of what the technician license gives you as benefits?   Know there are some amateur radio folks who have extra benefits - things they can do with license - like running over power on wifi and other spectrums (with rules of course).


----------



## JahAGR (May 4, 2015)

License levels: http://wireless.fcc.gov/services/index.htm?job=about_3&id=amateur

Specific bands: http://www.arrl.org/frequency-allocations

TL;DR yes I think a technician license gives you access to (part of) the wifi band but I'm not 100% sure. The ARRL page states "All modes and licensees (except Novices) are authorized on the following bands [FCC Rules, Part 97.301(a)]", and Novice is a license class that isn't assigned anymore so I think you'd be good. Note that 2390-2450 MHz only overlaps with _part_ of the wifi spectrum so I think you're only good for channels 1-6


----------



## iWF-Jacob (May 19, 2015)

I've wanted to get my HAM license for a while, however do not have the time to study for the test... So, I went out and did a bit of research and there are a bunch of GMRS repeaters in my area, so I went out and picked up a cheapo Chinese radio ($35 Baofeng UV5RA) got my GMRS license ($85/five years) and all works like a charm -- not quite as powerful as HAM, however still quite fun and no nearly as large a time or money commitment!


----------



## MannDude (Jan 18, 2016)

Oh wow, a year later and I'm bumping this thread. I'm horrible.


For Christmas I got a Baofeng BF-F9 V2+ radio and I bought a 16" Nagoya NA-771 whip antenna for it.


I've got access to a 25' antenna mast that I can attach a Diamond x50a base antenna to. There are some awesome tools on Linux for predicting coverage area based on terrain, location, height of antenna, etc. Below is a coverage map of what I 'should' be able to access with the little budget setup I plan on deploying. Being in the valley really limits my range though. But still should get me in range of all area repeaters in the county.





The tool in question to make these coverage area prediction maps can be found here: http://www.qsl.net/kd2bd/splat.html I'm going to make other maps/predictions based on other setups when time allows it. I may eventually build a small/budget mobile setup that stays in my car.


Still studying for my license to transmit but have been using the Baofeng and a 16" whip antenna to try to hit repeaters here. No chatter, only things I can really pick up are three different NOAA stations as far as 40 miles away as well as some things like the Ohio River coast guard stuff. Local police and fire departments use trunked systems in spectrums I can't access unfortunately so I can't listen in on that. No local amateur radio clubs either which sucks... nearest one is a good 45-55 minute drive away and that's too far for me.


Just thought I'd update this thread. I'm getting back into my solar projects as well and the panels I have outback have still never been put to real use. Going to have my radio equipment and a raspberry pi or two running off solar and powering whatever I attatch to my antenna mast which will likely be the x50a or similar base antenna for the radio and some sort of long/range high power wifi antenna of sorts. Sometimes the power goes out on this end of town but a few blocks over it may still be on. Being able to hit an open or public wifi spot a few blocks over would be awesome for that very reason.


----------



## Awmusic12635 (Jan 18, 2016)

MannDude said:


> Oh wow, a year later and I'm bumping this thread. I'm horrible.
> 
> 
> For Christmas I got a Baofeng BF-F9 V2+ radio and I bought a 16" Nagoya NA-771 whip antenna for it.
> ...



Keep at it. I know my dad loves doing it. I have heard him talk to people all over the world, really neat to hear what they have to say.


----------

